# cold smoking and sous vide pork belly



## normjr88 (Jan 23, 2019)

First time here and a hello from a Texas. I've been making my own bacon for a few months now and so far so good using the hot smoke method. Any tips on cold smoking then sous vide or is it even worth it? BTW never cold smoked before but have everything I need.


----------



## alelover (Jan 23, 2019)

I always cold smoke my bacon. Did 10 pounds the other day when it was 60 out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2019)

I cold smoke belly bacon, 40 to 80° for 12 hours straight with Pitmasters Choice Pellets. Some guys go 3-4, 8 hour smokes, refrigerating between. There are some posts of guys smoking 7 days straight. I see no good reason to SV the belly afterward unless you want it pre-cooked to eat cold or for fast cooking...JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 23, 2019)

I cold smoke all of mine with apple pellets after a 14 day cure and turns out great. Here’s a pic of a batch in process that I did before Christmas.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2019)

I agree with the others, there is no reason to SV it after cold smoking it, unless you want it fully cooked. And in that case I would just hot smoke it. 
Al


----------

